# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  treći carski rez

## škorpion

Zanima me da li je koja od vas imala tri carska reza;u kojem vremenskom razdoblju;da li je moguće nakon dvije totalne anestezije tražiti spinalnu........
Molim za pomoć  :Smile:  
Imala sam dva carska,sad sam trudna 23+4,moram opet ići na carski jer vele da treći put ni ne pokušavaju prirodan porod,pa eto-još me zanima da li se treći put ide na dogovoreni carski i kada se prakticira(u kojem tjednu trudnoće).

hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Audrey

Ne mogu ti puno pomoći, imala sam 'samo' 2 carska, ali kod prvog je sa mnom u sobi bila jedna žena kojoj je to bio 4 carski u razdoblju od 5 godina!!! 
Što se spinalne tiče, mislim da nema veze koji ti je to porod po redu.

----------


## ninaXY

ako je jedini razlog za treći carski to što su prije njega bila dva carska, i ako bi ti htjela pokušati, imaš šanse za prirodni porod. Naravno, ne bi smjela dopustiti nikakve intervencije poput dripa ili prokidanja vodenjaka, a niti da te polegnu na početku trudova i ne daju ti da mrdneš. Ako VBAC ide, onda ide i bez ikakvih intervencija, a ako bilo gdje zapne, sala za carski je blizu.
I nakon prvog, i nakon drugog carskog, jedini razlog zbog kojeg je vaginalni porod rizičniji je opasnost od rupture maternice, koja je sa svakim carskim sve veća, ali i dalje vrlo vrlo mala. A bol koja predhodi rupturi je takva da ju ne možeš ne primijetiti.
Ako ti ne dopuštaju VBAC u Čakovcu, ima li šanse da odeš do Varaždina?

----------


## Roza

Moj prijatelj ginekolog kaže da pri trećem porodu nakon 2 carska se ni u ludilu ne pokušava VBAC. Termin dogovorenog carskog je obično 39 tjedan, osim ako se već ranije ne zamijete neki znakovi koji sugeriraju još raniji porod. Prije svega je tu bitno kad je bio 2 porod, tj. drugi carski.

----------


## anki

moja frendica je imala 3 carska u roku 4 ili 5 god, ne znam točno. samo kaj su nju, što mi je nevjerojatno, podvezali  :shock:  ona nam je rekla da je to kao obavezno jer bi 4. trudnoća bila izuzetno rizična. meni je to zvučalo jako nategnuto; ko te može prisiliti na tako nešto?!? pogotovo što je ona ispod 30 godina....ali nisam ju previše davila oko detalja...

----------


## mamazika

Podvezivanje ti ponude (tj. uvjere te u potrebu za isto) ali nije obavezno. Ali čudi me ako je mlađa od 30, mislim da je granica za to 35 godina.

----------


## škorpion

> ako je jedini razlog za treći carski to što su prije njega bila dva carska, i ako bi ti htjela pokušati, imaš šanse za prirodni porod. Naravno, ne bi smjela dopustiti nikakve intervencije poput dripa ili prokidanja vodenjaka, a niti da te polegnu na početku trudova i ne daju ti da mrdneš. Ako VBAC ide, onda ide i bez ikakvih intervencija, a ako bilo gdje zapne, sala za carski je blizu.
> I nakon prvog, i nakon drugog carskog, jedini razlog zbog kojeg je vaginalni porod rizičniji je opasnost od rupture maternice, koja je sa svakim carskim sve veća, ali i dalje vrlo vrlo mala. A bol koja predhodi rupturi je takva da ju ne možeš ne primijetiti.
> Ako ti ne dopuštaju VBAC u Čakovcu, ima li šanse da odeš do Varaždina?


Nema šanse za prirodni porod nakon dva carska,vele da bi bio preveliki rizik.Savjetovala sam se sa više ginekologa(svojim i jednim u bolnici),tražila informacije putem inetrneta....svi vele isto.Za anesteziju vele da ako sam dva put imala totalnu,najbolje bi bilo i treći put pošto znam kako je poslije toga pa se mogu i psihički pripremiti.Ali,ne znam zašto,ovaj put se užaaaaaasno bojim anestezije  :Embarassed:  

Podvezivanje jajnika su ponudili i meni,ali to ne želim.Imam 26 god.,muž i ja planiramo imati još jedno dijete tamo negdje oko moje 35-te  :Smile:  Samo i u slučaju da bi stvarno bilo nešto rizično da bi stvarno morala dati to napraviti,onda bih razmislili da li to želimo ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Nema šanse za prirodni porod nakon dva carska,vele da bi bio preveliki rizik.Savjetovala sam se sa više ginekologa(svojim i jednim u bolnici),tražila informacije putem inetrneta....svi vele isto


Ako te zanima, pogledaj razlicita misljenja od ovoga na
http://www.vbac.org.uk/

Many women have had successful vaginal births, both at home and in hospital, after two or more prior caesareans. For example, see birth stories from Bernadette (two prior caesareans), Amy (three caesareans), Karen (two caesareans), Kathy (three caesareans) and Alicia (two caesareans). However, you will still find some pregnancy books which suggest *that your only option after two caesareans is a repeat section. This view is not supported by either the evidence, or by expert opinion,* as we are about to see...

A very comprehensive website, written by a VBAC mother, is dedicated to this subject: vaginal birth after two or more caesareans, by KMom (http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/C...after_2_cs.htm). There is also a page full of birth stories from women who have had two or more sections - VBA2C birth stories (http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/C...A2Cstories.htm).

Midwifery Today website:
http://www.midwiferytoday.com/enews/enews0422.asp

: I am seeking insight about having a VBAC after four c-sections.
Does anyone have experience with a situation like mine? I labored with
all but one of my babies and was labeled CPD. All my labors were
augmented. We are considering having another baby.
-NV, midwife
==== 

A: *I've had eight homebirths after three cesareans*. All went well.
-Kathy 

A: I had an emergency c-section at 36 weeks, another that was planned
in advance (before I became informed) and an ectopic rupture, for
which I was opened up through the convenient previous scar. I was
induced with Pitocin with the third, vaginal birth successful, then a
spontaneous natural birth with a midwife attending with my fourth.
We'll have another, at home.
-Unsigned
==== 

A: *My favorite VBAC story is about the woman who had had four previous
c-sections*. For her fifth pregnancy four years ago (before everyone
got so hyper about VBACs) we discovered that she had gestational
diabetes. She was very careful about her diet. She started taking red
raspberry leaf, black cohosh and evening primrose in tincture form at
36 weeks. At 37 weeks she went into spontaneous labor. We were not
doing continuous monitoring of VBACs then. When she reached 5 cm, she
got into the tub for comfort. An hour later she was fully dilated with
the head on the perineum. She birthed a 6 lb. 10 oz.-girl in the tub.
The baby was about two pounds smaller than her previous smallest baby.

In January she had another successful VBAC despite pregnancy-induced
hypertension and gestational diabetes. Because of these and the
cultural changes and fears about VBAC, she was continuously monitored
and augmented with Pitocin. Active labor lasted about an hour and she
had another beautiful girl, weighing 6 lbs. 3 oz. No herbs this time
around.

The answer to your question is *yes, you can VBAC after four
c-sections.* Watch your diet. Even if you are not diabetic in the
pregnancy, eat well and emphasize balanced meals. Avoid sugar. Get
enough rest and help at home. Remember that the good Lord made your
body to have babies. Trust in birth.
-Tricia Shute, CNM
New Hampshire 

A: While apprenticing with an experienced midwife, *we had two clients
who had had multiple c-sections and both delivered vaginally at home
in very efficient, uncomplicated births*. The first woman had had four
c-sections, starting with the first baby diagnosed as cephalopelvic
disproportion. With her fifth baby she had an eight-hour labor and
delivered her biggest baby yet - a baby girl just over 8 pounds. What
made her situation more significant was that this woman's
mother-in-law was at the time a state legislator who had not supported
the legalization of midwifery in our state a few years earlier,
although we are legal and VBACs are included in our scope of practice.
I don't know that she has changed her opinion on legalization, but the
birth made a favorable impression on her. 

The second woman had had 13 pregnancies (2 miscarriages, 7 cesareans
for failure to progress, 2 vaginal births all in hospital) and
successfully gave birth at home in less than five hours to a healthy
8+ pound baby boy! No complications whatsoever. What a triumph!
-Dotti Kirkpatrick, registered midwife 

A: I had *one mother who gave birth vaginally after four c-sections and
another after three.* Both had good deliveries. Remember that the labor
probably will be long and slow because the uterus is finding its own
way again. Stay hydrated and eat! Get as much rest as possible. Most
important, do not allow yourself to be induced or your labor
augmented! Let your body do its work in its own way and work with it.
Use water, massage, whatever to stick with it. Be sure to have only
those with you who believe you can and will give birth. You CAN!
-Judy, CPM 

A: A lady came to me with her seventh pregnancy; *the first five had
been c-sections - the first for "CPD" with an 8 lb 1 oz baby, the next
four repeats because of doctor preference. The sixth baby was an 8 lb.
3 oz. VBAC.* She had VBACs at home with me for babies seven and eight,
with weights of 8-12 and 8-7. The labors were pokey, and I had to camp
out for about 24 hours each, but once she was dilated she had no
difficulty pushing the baby out and no problems with bleeding, etc. 

Baby nine weighed 9 lbs. Her contractions were not good quality and
irregular but she was complete after 12 hours of active labor. After
pushing with contractions (which were not very strong and 5-12 minutes
apart) for 2 hours without real progress, we elected to transport due
to failure to descend (despite all kinds of positions) and maternal
exhaustion. 

I was shocked when we reached the hospital (one I had not transported
to before) when they told her they were going to "give her some IV
fluids and let her rest a bit before letting her push her baby out! I
was glad they were going to give her a fair chance. When she was given
Pitocin I got very worried, knowing her uterus was quite worn out. But
after about 3-4 hours she had a c-sec. for "failure to progress." Her
uterus was found to be total mush. Nonetheless she had a very healthy,
big baby and had her tubes tied. 

This woman was 39, obese, on a poor diet and didn't exercise. She had
had all nine babies one to two years apart. So she had a lot going
against her, yet things still went amazingly well for her. (I don't
like to have clients who don't take better care of themselves and do a
lot of teaching, but when you don't meet them until baby number seven,
sometimes they think they already know it all! I did have her using
lots of red raspberry and a good prenatal which I think helped some.)
-Esther RN, CPM 

A: I have attended home VBACs after only one cesarean, as have many;
but I know of one woman who has had eight babies including traumatic
cesareans, and she now has peaceful homebirths. She is truly a birth
goddess and is out to revolutionize birth with her own stories as well
as her outspoken unashamed glorious writings which can be found at
http://www.birthlove.com I highly recommend you consult with her; she
would be happy to share her wide knowledge of this issue.
-Anon.


Koji su bili razlozi za prethodne carske?

----------


## Larita

> moja frendica je imala 3 carska u roku 4 ili 5 god, ne znam točno. samo kaj su nju, što mi je nevjerojatno, podvezali  :shock:  ona nam je rekla da je to kao obavezno jer bi 4. trudnoća bila izuzetno rizična. meni je to zvučalo jako nategnuto; ko te može prisiliti na tako nešto?!? pogotovo što je ona ispod 30 godina....ali nisam ju previše davila oko detalja...


podvezivanje nije obavezno i nitko te ne može prisiliti ali ti preporuče... isto tako u Americi je 4.carski ono što kod je kod nas 3... 

za podvezivanje moraš imati 3 djece i preko 35.god, ali ako je to u interesu tvog zdravlja tj. ako bi tvoj život i zdravlje bili ugroženi novom rudnoćom može se odobriti i ako se ne ispunjavaju propisani uvjeti...

sa mnom je u bolnici bila cura koja je podvezana nakon 3. carskog a imala je 29god.... niti u jednoj trudnoći se nije otvorila niti 1mm i rekli su joj da nema nikakve mogućnosti roditi bez intervencija... 
ali ako je carski bio npr. zbog položaja i veličine djeteta nema razloga da ne pokušaš roditi vaginalno...

----------


## Larita

hm... upravo sam to hjela istaknuti ali dok sam ja nakucala...
najvažnije je znati razlog prethodnih sekcija.... postoje razlozi koji su "neotklonivi" i koji će se javljati vjerovatno u svim trudnoćama, a postoje situacije koje su specifične za tu trudnoću (npr.zadak, iako niti on nemora završiti carskim)... 
carski nikada nije ili bar ne bi trebao biti indikacija za novi carski....

----------


## škorpion

> najvažnije je znati razlog prethodnih sekcija.... postoje razlozi koji su "neotklonivi" i koji će se javljati vjerovatno u svim trudnoćama....


kod mene je razlog "neotkloniv"-uska zdjelica(21,26,28)
i svi ginekolozi s kojima sam se savjetovala(kako sam navela u svojem prethodnom postu) rekli su da s tim mjerama zdjelice nije moguće porod završiti vaginalno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## škorpion

odakle sad ovaj  8) smajlić?
mjere su 21,26,28

----------


## fegusti

> moja frendica je imala 3 carska u roku 4 ili 5 god, ne znam točno. samo kaj su nju, što mi je nevjerojatno, podvezali  :shock:  ona nam je rekla da je to kao obavezno jer bi 4. trudnoća bila izuzetno rizična. meni je to zvučalo jako nategnuto; ko te može prisiliti na tako nešto?!? pogotovo što je ona ispod 30 godina....ali nisam ju previše davila oko detalja...


Moja je prijateljica također rodila triput carskim rezom i taj treći put je sama tražila podvezivanje. To je bila njena želja. Nitko te ne može i ne smije prisiliti na sterilizaciju.

----------


## Vendi

Imala sam 3 carska.Meni su tek poslje carskog rekli da se MOŽE tražiti podvezivanje dok se radi 3. carski.Na žalost u bolnici me nitko nije uputio u to.4. carski je rizičan ali sa različitim postotcima.U mojem slučaju su mogučnosti komplikacija velike.Da li neko zna postupak podvezivanja? :?

----------


## Marsupilami

Vendi, podvezivanje se radi laparoskopski   :Wink:  

Evo ovako, ja sam imala tri carska i jedan VBAC (drugi porod).

Izmedju prvog i drugog carskog bilo je 5 godina, izmedju drugog i treceg 3 godine.
Sada me ceka 4. carski (nakon 2,5 g) i nadam se podvezivanje jajovoda   :Wink:  

Carski se ugovara pretezno u 39. tjednu ali nekada pokusavaju progurati i 38. tjedan ali ja nisam dozvolila i inzistirala sam na cekanju.

----------


## NINA29

I mene zanima postupak podvezivanja jajovoda. Ak netko zna sve detalje neka javi.

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam imala 3 carska reza jer se ni jednom nisam uopće otvarala.

Istina je da kod nas uopće ne razmišljaju o VBAC-u nakon 2 carska, ali to nije uopće opcija za odbaciti. 

Međutim u tvom slučaju, očito je carski jedina opcija.

Ja sam tražila sterilizaciju u toku 3. caskog i dobila sam je iako sam imala 31 godinu, jer se u slučaju "medicinski opravdanog razloga" ne gledaju godine.

Možda je dobro raspitati se kako rade jer je mene moj ginekolog upozorio da su imali par slučajeva da su žene zatrudnile nakon sterilizacije izvršene tkz. kopčanjem, jer su ima kopče očito skliznule. Meni su prerezali jajovode.

----------


## Marsupilami

Jos nesto, cula sam od doktorice da razliciti doktori razlicito tumace zakon tako da neki traze da samo jedan od uvjeta bude ispunjen a neki da oba uvjeta budu ispunjena.
Dakle i troje djece i 35 godina starosti, raspitajte se u rodilistu   :Kiss:

----------


## lunas

> Jos nesto, cula sam od doktorice da razliciti doktori *razlicito tumace zakon* tako da neki traze da samo jedan od uvjeta bude ispunjen a neki da oba uvjeta budu ispunjena.
> Dakle i troje djece i 35 godina starosti, raspitajte se u rodilistu


Koji zakon?

----------


## Larissa

Hitno tream pomoć.Trudna sam 8 tjedana i imati ću 3 carski rez s tim da mi je u2.trudnoći pukla maternica.Kako se čuvati?

----------


## lunas

A zašto si imala prvi CR, i kada si imala rupturu (u trudovima, sa dripom ili ...)??


Ovo su ti smjernice ministarstva za dovršenje poroda nakon CR, da znaš šta očekivati:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...Inf6GJGWE6YREw

----------


## Larissa

Moja je prva bebica sjedila a zdjelica mi je pre uska.Nakon 2 i pol godine sam opet zatrudnjela,beba je bila u normalnom položaju ali tijekom drugog carskog reza maternica mi je pukla.Beba i ja smo skoro umrle.Deset godina nisam mogla imati bebu.Sada sam uspjela.Ginekolog mi je rekao da je trudnoća rizična i da ću imati treći cr.Krvarila sam i imala dva hematoma(jedan iznad bebe)Sad sam trudna11+2.Rupturu sam imala tijekom poroda.!

----------


## lunas

A koje su bile indikacije za drugi CR?
I kako su ustanovili da ti je zdjelica preuska?
I koliko imaš sada godina?

----------

